# Problème avec Opera : ne retient pas les mots de passe



## bysus (28 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai un soucis avec Opéra : celui-ci ne retient pas les mots de passe. Pourtant, la première fois que je vais sur un site et que je m'identifie, il me demande si je veux qu'il retienne, je dis oui et après il ne me le tape pas automatiquement. Pourtant quand je vais dans les menus et demande à afficher les mots de passes retenus ils y sont bien...
J'ai essayé de le réinstaller mais ça fait pareil.
Je pense qu'il faut supprimer des fichiers utilisateurs d'Opera mais je ne les trouve pas dans nom_utilisateur/bibliothèque/
Quelq'un aurait une idée ?
Je suis obligé d'utiliser Opera car Safari est trop "basique" et Firefox fait gratter le disque dur tout le temps dès qu'il est démarré...


----------



## nellie (29 Septembre 2009)

Pour que la "baguette magique" marche, *il faut que tu cliques sur son icône,*  qui est en forme de petite clé, quand le champ de saisie est ouvert. 

Je pense que peut-être tu n'as pas cette icône, il faut que tu l'affiches, va dans "présentation/personnaliser" et place l'icône dans ta barre d'adresse. Si le bouton n'est pas dispo, ajoute-le en allant le chercher (onglet boutons).

Voilà! Si ça n'est pas ça et que tu dois détruire des fichiers de ton profil utilisateur, tu trouveras leur localisation en cliquant sur "*a propos d'opera*" (about) dans le menu opera en haut a gauche.
Mais je pense que c'est inutile puisque tu dis que tes mots de passe sont bien stockés dans la baguette.


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Septembre 2009)

Pour conserver les mots de passe des sites Internet, il me semble qu'il faut accepter le cookies des sites visités.



*Note du modo :* oui, et pour poster au bon endroit sur MacGe, il faut lire les annonces "à lire avant de poster" *avant de poster* ! 

On déménage.


----------



## nellie (29 Septembre 2009)

nellie a dit:


> Pour que la "baguette magique" marche, *il faut que tu cliques sur son icône,*  qui est en forme de petite clé,



Précision :  suivant le skin d' opéra, ça peut être une baguette ou une clé...


----------



## bysus (4 Octobre 2009)

Merci beaucoup, ça à l'air de marcher...
Je n'avais pas vu cette clé les autres navigateurs n'utilisent pas ce système...


----------

